# Your Complete Encyclopedia of Carp Rigs



## tpet96

Please post explanations of your favorite carp fishing rigs here. This will be a great resource for those interested. It will remain stuck at the top of this forum.


----------



## tpet96

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/hairandboltrig.html
(Thanks to Buckeye Bob!)


----------



## cwcarper

I've got a question about rigs rather than posting one i use (because i always use a bolt rig)...on the CAG site i sometimes read about running rigs...not exactly sure what these are, other than the lead is not fixed as in the bolt rig, and sometimes there seems to be a backstop of some sorts...anyone want to explain it to me in more detail and are there any advantages or scenarios when i would want to use a running rig?


----------



## PAYARA

CW,i use running rigs quite often and just bought more
rig componets to build them also.all they consist of is
a larger ring with a lead clip attached(covered with tubing
after attaching lead),a ''buffer bead'' over the swivel,
and with or without a back stop.the back stop is just a
bead thread on the tubing or leadcore behind the 
lead ring(with lead attached) that is stopped some distance up the line by a pice of power gum or something
safe (that can eventually pull free if line your mainline
breaks)the stop knot is just for the purpose of making the
fish eventually feel the resistance of the lead after moveing
with the bait some distance.and ussually(at least with my
rig i have to re tie another stop knot after each fish,because the stop knot is only suppose to hold the lead long enough to hook the fish and ussually travles up the tubing or my case leadcore to where it is no longer 
a matter of the fishes saftey if i have a line break above the
knot conecting my mainline to my leadcore.
can you fallow this?


----------



## RiverRat

Carp Rigs and other info. here:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/carpingtips.html

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

Payara...your description definitely helps...not sure if i've got it pictured in my head the right way as far as all the components go...might have to see a diagram/picture of one or get a view of one in person...


----------



## RiverRat

CW, 
I use a light running rig in cold water conditions.
When the fish are not into taking the bait in far..they just kind of mouth it.

I used sweetcorn either hair-rigged or on the hook, 4-8" of leader(hooklink), small swivel and a 1/2 oz. egg sinker..thats it.
When the fish picked up the bait they didnt feel much tension, they would play around with it a bit...then they would slowly move off(sometime they still blast off)...the line slides right through the sinker..hince the name running rig.

You can use any size hook, length of hooklink, sinker weight...as long as its not fixed or semi-fixed its a running rig.

Hope this helps?
Scott


----------



## PAYARA

IMO the best running rig componets are made by Solar,
so if you decide to build up some go with either their
kit or as an alternate Nash is in second place


----------



## tpet96

Good to see you made it RiverRat!


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Shawn


----------



## tpet96

Here is another link for different types of Hair Rigs:

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/carp/hair_rig.htm


----------



## tpet96

Here's another:

http://www.carpuniverse.com/shared_pages/show_me.html


----------



## tpet96

Explanation of Carp Safety Rigs:

http://www.coarsefish.com/saferigs.htm


----------



## RiverRat

*update*
More rigs here:

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/rigs/carprigs.htm

http://www.carpuniverse.com/

http://www.carpones.com/?q=node/59

http://www.carpones.com/?q=book/print/83

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/carp/hair_rig.htm

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Step by Step


----------



## Buckeye Bob

The final spot you see the end going through is the eye of the hook.


----------

